# Crystal formation



## KarlKronic (Sep 16, 2017)

As a first time grower and its an outdoor grow wondering if this is normal amount or more than normal or or less than normal, but it sure does look appetizing, a pic of a jamaican plant strain not known but nice chrystal formation none the less, a friend gave me bout 50 of these seeds. 

View attachment 20170916_090018.jpg


View attachment 20170916_090216.jpg


View attachment 20170915_193150.jpg


----------



## umbra (Sep 17, 2017)

its ok. not the best, but not the worst


----------

